# How much should a Maltese weigh?



## Kammy (Nov 3, 2014)

Kammy is now 8.5 months old. She's about 4.3 kg (9.47lb).
I tried to measure her height: around 21cm to her withers & 30cm to the top of her head. 

Checking online, I see most Maltese weigh less than this. So, I am curious, is she of normal weight for her height & age?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is on the bigger side. Here in the US the AKC standard says under 7lbs with 4-6 preferred. But the FCI standard tends toward a larger Maltese 3-4kgs (just under 9 pounds). So I would say your little girl is on the upper end, but not far outside that range. At 8.5 months, she may grow more, or she may be pretty close to done. When I fostered I saw Maltese that ended up quite a bit larger than 9 pounds. 

Enjoy her. She is cute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I live in Europe & maltese here have, at least in the past, been generally larger. I think I am starting to see that change just a tiny bit. It really depends on the lines from which the breeder breeds. Did you see the sire & dam of your pup?


----------



## Kammy (Nov 3, 2014)

No, haven't seen the sire and dam in person. Just a photo (and video) and couldn't make out their size from that. We got her from a local pet shop (did try to adopt, but no small dogs were available at all, let alone Maltese).

I don't think she'll grow anymore but will keep an eye on her weight... hopefully she will not go beyond 4.5kg. Glad to hear that bigger Maltese is not a rare phenomenon.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My Izzy continued to grow until after she was 12 months of age. A formula to predict final weight is to take their weight at 6 weeks and multiply that times 4. It will give you an idea, but I think she may get around 10 lbs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a great chart for determining whether your dog is over or under weight. I've seen it a lot of places including my vets office.

How to Evaluate Your Dog's Weight - For Dummies


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

We are from Europe, and yes, Maltese here are bigger, although I think show Maltese are leaning towards American standard more and more with every year. My girl is 22cm at the withers and weights between 3,2-3,5 kg. Can you feel all the ribs easily, just to make sure she's not overweight? If her weight is ok for her structure, then just enjoy her and love her as she is!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda is 10 and weighs 10 lb. She is over weight, her weight should be 8-9 lbs
My Maddie will be 4 in June, she weighs 4/12lbs.
I have to say your little fluff is adorable:wub: I think Matilda is little at her size


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

My Sammie (male on the right is 9 lb at 3 yr - but very stout and solid would have made a good stud) my Sydnie (female on the left is 5 lb at 2 yr) They both came from the same breeder, but different parents. And my Sophie (female in the back with black ears is Maltipoo (my moodle..lol) .. she is 11.5 at 7 yrs. So the weights can vary. My babies eat home food and several treats. None of them are overweight.


----------

